Ask HN: Has anyone interviewed with Angelpad for Fall 2017? - jbyks
======
stburnish
The last I heard was an email on August 31 that said "We are still reviewing
applications and are finalizing the list of applicants selected for
interviews...until you get an email status from us, absolutely no decision has
been made."

------
stburnish
I hear there's a LIVE chat here for AngelPad applicants:
[https://angelpad.metachat.com/](https://angelpad.metachat.com/)

